# Matagorda BumRun (Tyger's Run)



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

June 11-13 is getting close folks so lets start planning.

Who is coming & where will camp be.

For you new posters and lurkers that haven't made a BumRun, Its a lot of fun and a chance to put faces with all the names you see on the board. Everyone is welcome.

We all throw $5 in a pot and its winner take all for the longest shark. Fishing for the pot begins at sunrise Saturday and ends sunrise Sunday. You can still count a fish that is landed after sunrise Sunday, if it was hooked before sunrise Sunday and after Sunrise Saturday. Only one person can fight the fish. You have to have your $5 in the pot before you hook the fish.

So bring your shark rig, a $5 bill with your name on it, and come join the fun. If you ain't got a shark rig, somebody will probably loan you something to fish with. The $5 is another matter.LOL

There is also some of the best beach chow you will ever eat at these runs.

Lets have a roll call of who is coming.


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

If I could I would come and join the fun, but I have a golf tourney those days. bummer...


----------



## willbo (May 21, 2004)

*Yee-ha*

I'm there.

willbo


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Someone post up directions. Which end? Sounds like a good learning experience for some of us beginners.

Bigwater


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Bigwater said:


> Someone post up directions. Which end? Sounds like a good learning experience for some of us beginners.
> 
> Bigwater


Here you go
http://www.robstruelies.com/bboard/viewtopic.php?p=1434#1434


----------



## RAMON (May 23, 2004)

well it doesnt look like i will be making this one due to some family issues nothing like leaving my wife with a 3 year old and a 2 week old baby. I might come home to an empty house.

Ramon


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

The Matagorda Texas Oilman's Tournament is June 11 -13. It' will be crazy in the bays and if surf greens up - there too. The Los Casadores camp will be completely full of members fishing that tournament. 

If you planned to get some local accomodations forget about it. If your camping on the beach - no problem. 

I was at Matagorda this past weekend. Seaweed is typical that means long lines maybe possible for short sets if you run at 45 degree angle up current and use braided line. Once tide really starts moving in - your trout fishing and you better get your long lines in.


----------

